# What would a Smartwatch by Rolex look like ?



## StufflerMike

It might never even happen but some freaks at "CURVED" (www.curved.de) published a rendering. According to CURVED the watch would feature

+ classic "chronograph look" instead of an OLED-display for a more decent look on the wrist
+ hybrid-design with an analog dials und digital elements. The transparent watch hands glow in the dark and even work when the battery is empty.
+ illuminated buttons guarantee better handling in the dark.
+ The homescreen is black and completes the "flat design" of iOS 7 with the use of the same App-icons and notifications.
+ Charging works wireless with the wireless charging coil that is placed in the bottom part of the strap. When the watch is placed in the stand, it can be charged during the night.









More pics here: https://curved.de/news/curvedlabs-so-sieht-die-iwatch-von-rolex-aus-61881


----------



## chum_2000_uk

The pics in this link don't seem to be working anymore, but I just google image searched for "curved Rolex Smartwatch" and found the pics in question plastered all over the web… I have to say, very impressive indeed. 

Smartwatch designers really need to take a cue from the people who came up with these designs. If one of the big manufacturers can come up with a smartwatch with great functionality, in a package that looks as good as this, they'd be onto a winner I'm sure.

I suppose the problem right now is that because smartwatch technology is in it's infancy, a company investing so heavily in producing such a high quality case for their watches would likely be financially unviable, or at least unwise. It's extremely difficult to predict what hardware and software is going to be successful right now. I guess most companies are in a budget-conscious state of case design until the technology matures enough so the financial rewards vs risks of heavy investment into case design and manufacture are better known.


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry for the broken link, but maybe Rolex intervened ?


----------



## rationaltime

It would be interesting to ask the designers, "What is Rolex about this design?"
I wonder if they are just using the Rolex name to get attention.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

rationaltime said:


> It would be interesting to ask the designers, "What is Rolex about this design?"
> I wonder if they are just using the Rolex name to get attention.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Hmm, attention ? Maybe. However, curved.de is a sub division under the umbrella of E Plus with 25.000.000 customers. Do they need attention ? Don't think so.


----------



## shnjb

i would never buy such a thing.


----------



## davidpg

Would wear daily!


----------



## brolle89

Oh snap! I would wear it on every limb avaible!


----------



## decibeljoe

like it


----------



## g1zm0e

I would never buy it....


----------



## akidnamedjeff

I think it looks awesome, but I wouldn't pay Rolex-prices for it because, to me, it completely rids the sentiment of a Rolex


----------



## mattyboy

Looks great but not many features are taken from Rolex, which is what i was expecting


----------



## pr1uk

I can never imagine Rolex ever making a smart watch it just would not seem right but Tag as made one and i can see other high end makers like Omega releasing one and other makers like Seiko i can also see releasing one sooner rather then later. There must be a lot of people like myself who love watches per se but are finding the notification ability of smart watches so useful it's a pain and when not wearing a smart watch for one day i missed this feature*. A watch to me as to be a watch first i.e display a watch face 24 hours a day and watch makers like Tag, Omega and Seiko would understand that and could make a good compromise. Well as said Tag as but out of my price range but Seiko could run one up in a realistic price range i am sure but Rolex no never.

* yes i have a Pebble Steel now and getting used to the notification feature and permeant watch display but as a collector i am also getting a Moto 360 2 next well i prefer round watches never been a square man


----------



## james walters

It is a nice concept but it doesn't have the classic watch touch


----------



## john freddrick

If it is given out for free, I wont wear it


----------



## stubborndonkey

I really hope they don't ever make a smart watch. They'll do what they think is best for their business but I certainly would never purchase a smartwatch, Rolex or any brand for that matter.


----------



## pr1uk

I hope Rolex never go the smartwatch way but i don't care what others say there is a place for smartwatches i really think the notifications are really helpful and remember not all smartwatches look like the AP. This is my Vector Luna i wore it yesterday when i met some old friends before Xmas and it got good comments even from one of my friends who only collects Rolex, Breathing and Longines he even sent me a text to see how discreet this watch handles text messages and was impressed enough to order one himself. This is not an Apple you dont have to shake your arm to see the time and it does not try to replace the phone it's a watch with a display visible even outside in the sun that handles notifications very well and without the display flashing or even being visible to others. When i see others comment that they would never buy a smartwatch well i think they have not tried the right smartwatch and have not seen how notifications can be a god send.
















Photos taken with my iPhone and as you can see very early in the morning of by the way the battery life of this watch is 30 days eat your heart out AP with it's day if your lucky.









There is no touch screen the controls are via the three buttons on the side and as i just received an email the watch vibrates then you get a solid round circle around the time that stays there until you have viewed the text or other information 
Sorry about the poor quality of the photos i should and can do better i feel i have let the watch down a little but it is early and i am not feeling that well hence up and not tucked up in bed.

Peter


----------



## Daniel Garnsey

Love these renderings... Lets see how long it takes to get them there...


----------



## Morrisdog

looks great but I don't see them doing this.. why? because they would need to charge $5000 + for this watch to justify the cost of their mechanicals. the electronics / feature set would probably not be all that different from other smart watches so the question is whether the consumer is prepared to pay $5000 + for the nice rolex steel case. if they price it more competitively will consumers then ask why they are paying so much more for their mechanicals. So I think it is just too risky for them to enter this market..


----------



## BarracksSi

Morrisdog said:


> &#8230;the electronics / feature set would probably not be all that different from other smart watches so the question is whether the consumer is prepared to pay $5000 + for the nice rolex steel case.


TAG's $1500 smartwatch got a positive reaction from people (not all, but some) who don't seem to care about the software and hardware being nothing special whatsoever.

Maybe the Rolex name will be enough for the same kind of buyer.


----------



## sefrcoko

BarracksSi said:


> TAG's $1500 smartwatch got a positive reaction from people (not all, but some) who don't seem to care about the software and hardware being nothing special whatsoever.
> 
> Maybe the Rolex name will be enough for the same kind of buyer.


What's interesting about the Tag Connected is that after a few years you can trade in the smartwatch along with an extra $1500 and get a traditional Tag. Seems interesting for people who are working up to purchase a Tag; try out the smartwatch for a while and then get the real deal. Rolex could adopt a similar approach.


----------



## Morrisdog

BarracksSi said:


> TAG's $1500 smartwatch got a positive reaction from people (not all, but some) who don't seem to care about the software and hardware being nothing special whatsoever.
> 
> Maybe the Rolex name will be enough for the same kind of buyer.


It may well be for some but there is a difference with 1500 and 5000. Also they would have to build something pretty special which means they have compete with the massive RD funds of Apple and Google. I think it's all a bit too hard!


----------



## sefrcoko

Morrisdog said:


> It may well be for some but there is a difference with 1500 and 5000. Also they would have to build something pretty special which means they have compete with the massive RD funds of Apple and Google. I think it's all a bit too hard!


I'm just saying they could follow the Tag Connected pricing model, not necessarily match the exact Tag price. For example, they could sell a Rolex smartwatch for $2000 or $2500 and then offer an upgrade to a traditional Rolex for another few thousand. Personally I wouldn't buy a smartwatch that costs more than $600 at the moment. Then again some people buy $20,000 watches so there's always a market. Either way it's all just speculation at this point. We'll see how the Tag Connected sells and my guess is that others will/won't follow suit accordingly.


----------



## max902

its cool, i can wear this.


----------



## Micheal192

I really love this piece.

All about style and class.

Love to have one.


----------



## krayziehustler

it's only a matter of time really, though I would hope they can use their Tudor brand or make another sub brand so they are not shackled with Rolex past designs and classics


----------



## pr1uk

One thing you could be sure of is if the top watch makers made a smartwatch it would be limited to useful things like notifications and changeable 24/7 faces etc and not a mini phone that needs to be plugged into the mains everyday.


----------



## vandergl

One would hope but somehow I think smartwatches will all mostly follow the same suite.


----------



## Hitlnao

this topic is like "What if Disney made low-budget ...."


----------

